# glennie trail groomed



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Snow is very good in Alcona County, the trail in and around Glennie was groomed on Tuesday and has seen very very little traffic


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Rode there alot last yrs. Seems traffic was always light and the trails stayed in pretty decent shape. This weekend we're heading up to Hawks to kick off the season with the 1st ever "If You Ain't 1st You're Last" Lampela Invitational.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for that post Foxriver. I ride that area and can never get good updates on snow conditions around there. Can have 24"+ in other areas of the state but only a dusting around Glennie. So its hard to plan on when to go there. Early season can be a "crap shoot" in that area. Ive lost lots of carbide over there from riding on marginal snow.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Got a good look at the trails again today, maybe a couple sleds at most have rode the trails and the snow isn't going away anytime soon. Vandercook trail head was plowed out as well but no snowmobiles anywhere to been seen.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

foxriver6 said:


> Got a good look at the trails again today, maybe a couple sleds at most have rode the trails and the snow isn't going away anytime soon. Vandercook trail head was plowed out as well but no snowmobiles anywhere to been seen.



How much snow is on the ground??????


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

That's good for you guys. Now get out there and put some miles on and take some pics.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

NEMichsportsman said:


> How much snow is on the ground??????


7-10 inches...its 4 degrees right now too!


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Still very little or not traffic on the trail head in Barton City. Got about an inch more of fresh snow


----------



## thunderman (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm headed up today. my cabins just south of glennie near the oasis, right on trail 96. i'm told 10-12 on the ground with a good icy base.
my favorite time of the year. muzzelloading and sledding who could ask for more.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Activity on the trails picked up a little bit around Alcona Pond, Glennie & Barton City. Trails are in good shape too


----------

